# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Kem Úc tự chọn phong cách mới - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## duh

> *Novayo Cafe
> 
> *_Địa chỉ: số 33B Hàm Long , Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Novayo Cafe_


Lại thêm một lựa chọn ăn kem thỏa thích nữa cho các bạn tại Hà Nội đây!
 

_Novayo - Quán kem Úc tự chọn rất độc đáo
_
Tuy nằm ngay ngoài mặt đường, đầu ngã tư nhưng Novayo lại khá khiêm tốn về mặt tiền nên chỉ thấy quán bán gì đó nho nhỏ.
Nhưng nếu đi lên trên tầng thì có lẽ bạn sẽ thấy cả một không gian khác của Novayo


_Tầng 2 tươi mát với dãy ghế ban công thoáng mát

__
Tầng 3 thanh lịch và ấm cúng
_
Điều đặc biệt không phải ở cái đẹp của quán, mà là cái đẹp của món KEM tự chọn cực mới!



Các bạn sẽ được tự chọn và tự lấy cho mình một vị kem theo 4 loại: vani, dâu, socola và vệt quất. Novayo tính giá kem theo cân lạng sau khi bạn đã tha hồ thỏa sức chọn thêm ốc quế, chíp chíp hay nho khô...."đính kèm"_._ 20.000đ/100gram - giá đã được ghi rõ luôn trên tường

_
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 26/5/2012
_
Ngoài ra, những đồ uống giải khát quen thuộc khác cũng rất nhiều.
Các bạn trẻ nếu muốn thử các loại kem mới mẻ và độc đáo một chút, thì Novayo có lẽ xứng đáng để các bạn đến "khám phá".

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Novayo Cafe*_Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG__Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi_

----------


## lunas2

khiếm tốn về mặt tiền mà bên trong rộng rãi nhỉ

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Kem Úc à
Bao giờ đi ăn thử xem mùi vị thế nào

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Hé hé nhiều loại quá
Bao giờ phải đi ăn mới được

----------


## h20love

Kem tự chọn nhìn nhiều thứ quá

----------


## loplipop

Mấy hôm nay oi quá phải đi ăn kem thôi

----------


## h20love

hi.. m k thick kem cho cái cốm kia vào đâu nhé

----------


## songthan

không gian 4 mùa , mùa nào cũng ok

----------


## hkcodonlaanh

loại hình này bây giờ phát triển quá, bữa nào ra hà Nội làm fát cho biết  :Big Grin:

----------


## rose

hay nhể, còn có cả kem tự chọn nữa cơ à

----------


## saohoa

Toàn loại mình thích thoai à hehe

----------


## lovetravel

nhiều loại thế, trông ngon nhể

----------


## littlelove

phải thử ăn kem Úc 1 lần xem sao

----------


## wildrose

mình thích socola với vani, hehe

----------


## littlegirl

kem tự chọn đúng là rất mới mẻ, phải thử xem sao

----------


## quantieuphu1102

sax nhìn trong với ngoài khác nhau thế

----------


## tenlua

hấp dẫn thật  :love struck: 
thời tiết này tự nhiện lại muốn ăn kem

----------


## aquaria

Ăn món này phải tính toán.
Nếu lấy nhiều quá, ăn không hết thì phí và bị đắt

----------

